# Jackson Pro Series. How are they and where are they made?



## neurosis (Nov 10, 2012)

I have been going nuts about these for a while and feel like getting one after Christmas.

Do any of you guys have one of the following? Can you tell me WHERE they are made and if they are any good? I haven't had a Jackson in years, but these just look stunning, both feature-wise and on the pics.

- KVMG Pro Series King V Electric Guitar - Snow White Black Bevels
- RRMG Pro Series Rhoads Electric Guitar - Matte Grey wtih Matte Black Bevels
- RRTMG Pro Series Rhoads Electric Guitar - Silverburst
- DK2M Pro Series Dinky Electric Guitar - Silverburst

Tnaks!


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 10, 2012)

The new Pro neck-thrus are made in Indonesia. The bolt-ons are made in Mexico. I don't know anyone who actually has one yet, so...


----------



## neurosis (Nov 10, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> The new Pro neck-thrus are made in Indonesia. The bolt-ons are made in Mexico. I don't know anyone who actually has one yet, so...



Wow. I am just wodnering becasue for a Japanese it would be a great price, but isn't it expensive for an Indonesian? 

I really would like to know what the quality of these is. From somebody who has experience with Japanese builds, so we can compare.

Thanks for your input man.


----------



## Edika (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't think they are that much more expensive than other Indonesian made guitars. The Ibanez Xiphos series that were made in Indonesia are about 700 Euros. The KVMG Pro Series King V Electric Guitar - Snow White Black Bevels is priced in internet shops (not yet available) at 750 to 790 Euros so it's quite close. If these end up being as good as they seem spec wise, Jackson is going to make a killing and we'll get some nice mid-level guitars.


----------



## purpledc (Nov 11, 2012)

neurosis said:


> Wow. I am just wodnering becasue for a Japanese it would be a great price, but isn't it expensive for an Indonesian?
> 
> I really would like to know what the quality of these is. From somebody who has experience with Japanese builds, so we can compare.
> 
> Thanks for your input man.




Not really man. I think we all tend to forget that no matter where a guitar is made the quality most time will be reflected in the price and not the country of origin. With the Crisis in Japan the jackson factory shut down and it doesnt seem a viable alternative could be found in that country. Sure many indonesian guitar factories pump out entry to mid level guitars but I only thinkg that is because its their bread and butter and its what other OEM's license them to make. Its not because they are incapable of making a good guitar. Trust me man, I used to be the biggest "made in the USA" type guy and wouldnt touch an import with my worst enemies hands. These days Ive learned the hard way that the ONLY thing I did was limit myself. Great guitars exist in every price range and from every country of origin. And Ill never say something is a piece of shit again simply because of where it was made. Korea, china and indonesia have proven me wrong way too many fucking times for me to even want to count.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't believe for a minute that it was the earthquake that shut the Japanese factory down. FMIC decided they wanted to have a cheaper import line across the board and moved their production to India, China and Indonesia, just like all the other companies have done. The Chushin factory was still producing guitars right up until the last minute, as far as I know.

I haven't even seen one of the new Pro series guitars from Indonesia, let alone play one. I'm not even 100 percent sure they're on the market yet.


----------



## snowblind56 (Nov 11, 2012)

The Jackson Pro neck thru's were being priced around $1400 new. While they were awesome guitars, it was still going well over mid-priced. I understand that while it's still cheaper than a USA model, it is still quite over-priced when you can find used USA Jackson's for $1000-$1200


----------



## purpledc (Nov 11, 2012)

jacksonplayer said:


> I don't believe for a minute that it was the earthquake that shut the Japanese factory down. FMIC decided they wanted to have a cheaper import line across the board and moved their production to India, China and Indonesia, just like all the other companies have done. The Chushin factory was still producing guitars right up until the last minute, as far as I know.
> 
> I haven't even seen one of the new Pro series guitars from Indonesia, let alone play one. I'm not even 100 percent sure they're on the market yet.




well agree to disagree I guess. But neither of us will ever know the real story. It does make you wonder why they didnt continue to produce guitars even with jackson leaving. They could have started their own brand and or could have started producing guitars for other companies. But they flat out went belly up. And the one thing that really has me thinking it wasnt a matter of just wanting to build guitars somewhere else for less money is the fact that they had just released a brand new line of japanese neck throughs at the time all of this went down. Im not so sure they would invest in new product development while making plans to shut it down.




snowblind56 said:


> The Jackson Pro neck thru's were being priced around $1400 new. While they were awesome guitars, it was still going well over mid-priced. I understand that while it's still cheaper than a USA model, it is still quite over-priced when you can find used USA Jackson's for $1000-$1200



I try not to judge guitars based on Country of origin anymore. Simply because Ive had USA and japanese jacksons. And the japanese versions have been consistently better. I guess if I were to look at it from a retail price perspective only then yeah they seem overpriced considering USA guitars usually drive a premium. But when I consider fit and finish and overall quality it makes the japanese guitars look like a bargain IMHO. And I honestly dont feel its fair to compare the New prices of guitars to that of used guitars. I think it would be more fair to compare used prices to used and new to new. With that being said most new USA jackson neck throughs start at $2000 and up. And the japanese versions being roughly half that. With comparable materials and hardware/electronics.


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 11, 2012)

jacksonplayer said:


> I don't believe for a minute that it was the earthquake that shut the Japanese factory down. FMIC decided they wanted to have a cheaper import line across the board and moved their production to India, China and Indonesia, just like all the other companies have done. The Chushin factory was still producing guitars right up until the last minute, as far as I know.
> 
> I haven't even seen one of the new Pro series guitars from Indonesia, let alone play one. I'm not even 100 percent sure they're on the market yet.



The production probably wasn't affected it all. Logistics in Japan were/are probably FUBAR.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 11, 2012)

I've played the Soloist with the flame top, neck thru, and floyd, and it was great. Very solid instrument. Not out of this world, but I found it very comfortable.

:EDIT: This one.


----------



## neurosis (Nov 11, 2012)

purpledc said:


> Not really man. I think we all tend to forget that no matter where a guitar is made the quality most time will be reflected in the price and not the country of origin. With the Crisis in Japan the jackson factory shut down and it doesnt seem a viable alternative could be found in that country. Sure many indonesian guitar factories pump out entry to mid level guitars but I only thinkg that is because its their bread and butter and its what other OEM's license them to make. Its not because they are incapable of making a good guitar. Trust me man, I used to be the biggest "made in the USA" type guy and wouldnt touch an import with my worst enemies hands. These days Ive learned the hard way that the ONLY thing I did was limit myself. Great guitars exist in every price range and from every country of origin. And Ill never say something is a piece of shit again simply because of where it was made. Korea, china and indonesia have proven me wrong way too many fucking times for me to even want to count.



It's nice to read this, man. What you say is true. And I find it interesting that you say that the price reflects the value. That is how it should always be, but we have so many examples where the price is more aligned with the perceived value, rather than the qualitative. 

I am still wondering if the Inonesia-made Ibbys are any good because they really look good.

I just don't know if Indonesia produces the same quality for the same model as japan does. I mean, if they moved the production to Indonesia because they are struggling this means they are cutting short on cost and if they more or less mantain the prices where is their margin, then? 

From an economical point of view I find it hard to believe that two guitars on the same level of quality would be sold at different prices. Being big multinationals I am sure they would always try to sell at the highest price point.

That said I know what you mean. There are really good guitars from everywhere around the world in different price categories. And Korea seem to be the new Japan in the current market in a lot of these cases.

Thanks for the input man.


----------



## neurosis (Nov 11, 2012)

purpledc said:


> well agree to disagree I guess. But neither of us will ever know the real story. It does make you wonder why they didnt continue to produce guitars even with jackson leaving. They could have started their own brand and or could have started producing guitars for other companies. But they flat out went belly up. And the one thing that really has me thinking it wasnt a matter of just wanting to build guitars somewhere else for less money is the fact that they had just released a brand new line of japanese neck throughs at the time all of this went down. Im not so sure they would invest in new product development while making plans to shut it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this is the base to your previous statement I would say that you realized Japanese guitars were better to your US models. But I wouldn't think so of Chinese and Indonesian guitars right away applying that rule. All of my guitars except for my Les Paul are Japanese. They all are masterfully built and they all cost me less than the Paula. That is why I wanted to know if the Jacksons were made in Japan. Because I trust the Made In Japan label blindly, like I know that Made in Solingen or Rioja Crianza actually mean something. Made in Indonesia right now means nothing to me. I would have to get one and then I'd be able to confirm


----------



## groverj3 (Nov 26, 2012)

They aren't out yet.

I'm thinking about trading up from the X series Soloist I bought last year when those models came out. I think that one of these pro series soloists would be a better backup to my SL2H, closer in feel anyway. We'll see if I decide to throw some more money at my guitar collection, lol.


----------



## purpledc (Dec 2, 2012)

neurosis said:


> If this is the base to your previous statement I would say that you realized Japanese guitars were better to your US models. But I wouldn't think so of Chinese and Indonesian guitars right away applying that rule. All of my guitars except for my Les Paul are Japanese. They all are masterfully built and they all cost me less than the Paula. That is why I wanted to know if the Jacksons were made in Japan. Because I trust the Made In Japan label blindly, like I know that Made in Solingen or Rioja Crianza actually mean something. Made in Indonesia right now means nothing to me. I would have to get one and then I'd be able to confirm




For the record I didnt say that was my only reason. I simply listed it as an example of how one shouldnt automatically equated Country of origin with quality. And I also stated the both china and indonesia have surprised me numerous times with what they are capable of making. I truly dont feel china nor indonesia are incapable of making outstanding guitars. But I guess me and you are different. I judge each and every guitar as individuals. And I trust nothing blindly no matter how many times im proven right or wrong.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 2, 2012)

What you get when you are going down the budget is inconsistency. I once read Billy Gibbons once bought a dozen or so Cort or whatever cheapo imports, then took ut of the 12 the best neck, the best body, the best electronics, and stuff, and ended up with what he sais was a killer guitar.
As you go up in the market, you get less randomness up to the point where you are at PRS or Gibson/Fender/Jackson/Insertluthierhere custom shops where you can expect zero faults and perfect workmanship all the time.
As you can find a dud in regular Us production, you can find a chinese jewel from time to time.


----------



## neurosis (Dec 3, 2012)

purpledc said:


> For the record I didnt say that was my only reason. I simply listed it as an example of how one shouldnt automatically equated Country of origin with quality. And I also stated the both china and indonesia have surprised me numerous times with what they are capable of making. I truly dont feel china nor indonesia are incapable of making outstanding guitars. But I guess me and you are different. I judge each and every guitar as individuals. And I trust nothing blindly no matter how many times im proven right or wrong.



Sorry for the delay guys. I am busy. 

Actually, I was trying to say that quality labels usually mean something, or they should mean something. In that context I meant that I would like to try one of the Indonesians and see how they hold up to other Ibbies I have had for example. Maybe the Jacksons would be the same.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## JMB (Jan 17, 2013)

I have 2 of the indonesian "premium" Ibanez RGs one 6 string and one 7, I can honestly say they are every bit as good as the Ibanez I used to play back in the 80's early 90's

I was skeptical a first, because I've played the standard indonesian Ibanez guitars and thought they felt and sounded cheap, but I was Blown away with the quality and feel of the Premium line for a fraction of what the Prestige and J-customs cost.

That being said if the Premiums have a weakness, I'd say the pickups aren't the best, but that's easily fixable.

I'm really anxious to try the new Jackson pro-series guitars, the specs are phemominal for the price.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 21, 2013)

I did end up buying one. Been waiting for a long time now for it to come in.

I practically stole it. Guitar Center may piss me off at times, but with coupons on top of a sale, and a trade in bonus, I paid $600 for the SL2Q in trans red.


----------

